# I have always wanted to... Anyone willing



## tripleblessing (Oct 3, 2007)

Flounder gigging is something that I have always wanted to do. I don't have a boat and don't walk very good or for very long. Is anyone willing to take me along. I can go pretty much whenever.


----------



## tripleblessing (Oct 3, 2007)

Nobody willing to help a guy out. I am not looking for secret spots it is just something I want to experience.


----------



## 20simmons sea skiff (Aug 20, 2010)

If u dont get a bite, jovine goes a lot


----------



## FenderBender (Oct 2, 2007)

Chris, if you ever want to fish with me offshore let me know I miss fishing with you. I learned a lot 8 years ago with you on the Chulamonster! I don't have any flounder rigs or know anyone that does, but I will vouch for Chris being one of the nicest guys I know as well as a very knowledgable fisherman and captain.


----------



## 20simmons sea skiff (Aug 20, 2010)

*Dont steal my capt*







tHE IST TIME WE WENT FISHING I ASKED HIM WHAT HE USED TO DO FOR A LIVING, HE TOLD ME. CAN U TELL WHO RUNS THE BOATS NOW???







ILL 2ND THAT


----------



## FenderBender (Oct 2, 2007)

Ha ha, small world!!! Yeah I'd say you got a good captain, he can hold the boat up over a shopping cart in 5 ft seas all day!


----------



## 20simmons sea skiff (Aug 20, 2010)

I loan him out when he has a better offer.


----------



## tripleblessing (Oct 3, 2007)

Thanks for the kind words. Josh I have been itching to go offshore for tuna and other pelagics. Hit me up next time you go out. Kids (now 14)start school Monday i can make myself available just about anytime.

For those who gig I'll even wear a blindfold while we get to the spot.


----------



## tripleblessing (Oct 3, 2007)

Never dreamed it would be this hard to get someone to let me tag along with them. 

If it helps you can also have my limit of flounder. I just want to experience it. I have done it many times diving so I am not a complete novice.

Please help me out here


----------



## 20simmons sea skiff (Aug 20, 2010)

use some bait, triple blessing was and still is one of the best charter boat captains in pensacola (retired), im sure he will trade a offshore trip for a flounder trip if u dont mind going in one of ny old simmons. we were out 23 miles fri,my shoulders still hurt.boat only holds 36 gall in one and 20 in other. floundering doesnt start for a few months anyway, does it?my old boats ,i have all rods,


----------



## 20simmons sea skiff (Aug 20, 2010)

talked to my friend with 20 ft john boat i told u about.He says hes going, but nothing there


----------



## Flounder Hounder (Nov 9, 2008)

Not going much right now. when the water cools a bit, I'll be back out. You're welcome to come with me if your willing to come to the Niceville / Destin area. Sometimes it's short notice, but something can be set up. Drop me a PM with contact info.

Mark


----------



## tripleblessing (Oct 3, 2007)

Thanks for your generosity!! I sent you a PM Chris


----------



## Sea~N~Red (May 16, 2010)

*Flounder*

Hey buddy haven't started going much this year yet and got alot going on right now but it no one wants to take you I would be happy too as soon as I get a break.. I don't understand why it is so hard either nor do I understand why they try to kill so many in one night when I go I only look for a mess of fish I took the trafficman on his first trip it was a hit think he now has his own boat you can e mail me at [email protected] Justin Nowling owner captain Sea~N~Red / The Lawn Ornament


----------

